
Oracle: How it all began, by Larry Ellison - sayemm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRY3Z0f0A04&feature=related
======
akkartik
Is that Larry Ellison? He looks different than this:
<http://www.google.com/images?q=larry+ellison>

~~~
nkassis
It takes a while to get to the interview part. The intro is by someone but I
don't know then he start talking with Larry.

------
rbanffy
My favorite part: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0PTeTVI8p0>

